# CGAR Girl's contest winnings



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Christ almighty, I'm about to have a heart attack. My hands were literally shaking by the time I finished emptying the box.

Sondra put on a great contest, my winning entry's posted here too, and has halved my wish list with this contest.

The list:

2 La Aurora Escogidos (Only to be found in the DR from what I hear)
2 Don Lino Africa
2 La Aurora 1495
2 La Aurora Bristol De Luxe Tubos
1 La Aurora Preferido Emerald Tubo
2 La Aurora Maduro
1 Oliva Series O Perfecto
1 Zino Platinum 2007
1 Arturo Fuente Royal Salute SG
1 St. Luis Rey Serie G
1 Gurkha Titan
1 CAO Brazilia
1 La Gloria Cubana Serie R Limitada (HUGE!!!)
1 Partagas 160 tubo
1 Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
2 Nestor Miranda Special Selection
1 2002 Camacho Liberty

Thank you Sondra, I had a great time with your contest and expect to have a great time with these cigars.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

amazing selection!!!

congrats!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

O.......YOUR......GOD! i need a drink before i can look at those again! Nice Hit!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...congrats...nice prize!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow 

you will love them all but Im a real partial the the Saint Luis Rey and the La Gloria Cubana


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Speachless


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

A-freaking-mazing prize there! Congrats.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Way to go girl! That is an awesome selection!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow now thats some contest winnings.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude! That is one awesome prize package. Congratulations.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That is an amazing selection there...amazing winnings and an awesome contest CGAR Girl!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome winnings! ...and definitely was a creative and fun contest.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Well no one can say that she hits like a girl ...well maybe like a cigargirl.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now thats allot of Cegars--You go girl--


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow Congrags to all the winners..That is a great prize pack


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Girls just want to have fun


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome hit there Sondra...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome selection


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

contest winnings my a$$...

...THAT IS THE LITTLE LOTTO!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, thats is a nice award.


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

she don't mess around.....!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

wow, what a prize. congrats on the great win!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG...Great winnings!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW!!! I am kinda glad that I didn't win (Seeing as how I might not be able to walk after a destruction like that) Hopefully it destroyed your mailbox before you got home.

Congratulations, that was an awesome Indian head.


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

recount.. recount...lol :biggrin:

amazing!! congrats...Mike
she doesn't mess around!!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

One hell of a win you have there, very generous of Sondra!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats ...That girl don't play


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

very impressive


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok, here is where I have to give a little warning to people... she may be a woman but...

...she HITS VERY HARD!!!

Take it from my experience.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Fair warning --- The Anejo has been sitting for about 4 years. The Liberty since 02. The Fuente SG since about 03...ummmm the VSG is the first fun of that cute lil size..so eh... 3 years I think...And I figured Id stick a few others..and of course mine 

Enjoy 

Told ya I dont hit like a girl...

Hey Fitz...tell'em what my humidor looks like!! LOL


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Fair warning --- The Anejo has been sitting for about 4 years. The Liberty since 02. The Fuente SG since about 03...ummmm the VSG is the first fun of that cute lil size..so eh... 3 years I think...


:dribble::dribble::dribble:

I hope you're happy: I had to spend about 20 minutes rearranging my humi because of these additions, added a new tray and everything. That and the size of a bunch these sticks is way larger than what I usually smoke (The Anaconda and the Serie R Limitada especially) so most likely they'll age until I have the length of time necessary.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

MMarsden said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble:
> 
> I hope you're happy: I had to spend about 20 minutes rearranging my humi because of these additions, added a new tray and everything. That and the size of a bunch these sticks is way larger than what I usually smoke (The Anaconda and the Serie R Limitada especially) so most likely they'll age until I have the length of time necessary.


Are you complaining?? I mean.. if you don't want those 2 smokes.. even though they don't make them anymore... umm.. you complaining? :biggrin:

Ain't it fun trying to fit those sticks? It's like a puzzle. Just smoke 'em and get them outta the way. They really don't take too long.. only half a bottle of scotch should cover it.
:teacher:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> O.......YOUR......GOD! i need a drink before i can look at those again! Nice Hit!!!


Notice I didn't put one of the 20 in there.. umm 18 now.  shhh.. don't give my secret away. LOL


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm in awe


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Complaining? Me? What do I have to complain about? Besides that I can't smoke them all right now of course.

I think I'll be having one of the Don Lino's tonight. This African filler sounds interesting to me.

They don't make Anaconda's anymore? Dang, the things are impressive.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

No mo' anacondas. They go buhbye. ANd the Gloria was like a freak of nature. That one will seriously test you...lol


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmm, maybe if I ate thanksgiving and Christmas dinners all at once and then went out for a pound and a half of brisket, I'd be ready to take it on...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Nahhh.. its smooth. Just a long smoke


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmmm....someone has seen your humidor. You know... me thinks you should post some pics of these humidors.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

my other half was like "OMG NOT THE LIBERTY!! AGGGHHH!!!" then it was "NOT THE ANJEO!!" followed with "NOT THE VSG!"........

:huh_oh:


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Truly amazing selection. Way to go!:dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey buddy, that's a hell of a win! Congrats!
Sondra, you are to generos! :redface:


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> No mo' anacondas. They go buhbye. ANd the Gloria was like a freak of nature. That one will seriously test you...lol


So are Anacondas totally NO LONGER made or just made limitedly? Because I still see them pop up in shops like they still exist. You would think at this point there wouldn't be any more boxes of them floating around. At least to the extent I see them in certain shops.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Congrats!!! on such a great selection. Enjoy!!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> my other half was like "OMG NOT THE LIBERTY!! AGGGHHH!!!" then it was "NOT THE ANJEO!!" followed with "NOT THE VSG!"........
> 
> :huh_oh:


I'm glad you stopped before "OMG NOT THE WHOLE HUMIDOR". I'd have had to make an emergency run to Target for more coolers.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL... nah.. We've got PLENTY. He was all "Im gonna try to win your contests!" He's a cigar hogger  Loves to keep them for himself.. LOL He's been spoiled with me in the biz.. and he so loves to go to the convention..hes like a kid in a candy store... its cute.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what an amazing prize thats just awesome cudos to cigargirl on that one


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW, very nice prize indeed. Nice job CG!!!!!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

that was an amazing package!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice selection!!!


----------

